# البرامج المسيحية المرئية - قسم جديد



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

يسرنا ان نعلن إضافة قسم جديد للبرامج المسيحية المرئية. القسم يحتوي على حلقات أحدث البرامج التفلزيونية التي تذاع على قناة الحياة المسيحية.
القسم الجديد يحتوي حالياً على 6 برامج بكامل حلقاتها التي تزيد عن ال 500 حقلة. 

البرامج هي:


سؤال جرئ
شبهات وردود
كشف القناع
أسئلة عن الإيمان
 المرأة المسلمة
العابرون

هذه هي أول خطوة لإضافة البرامج المسيحية المرئية، ستلحقها خطوات اخرى لإضافة كل ما هو جديد ومفيد من البرامج المسيحية المرئية التي تفيد المستخدم المسيحي.

في حالة نجاح هذه الخطوة ووجود إستقبال واسع من المستخدمين المسيحيين، سنقوم بتوسيع مجال هذه الخدمة لتشمل كل البرامج المسيحية المرئية على مختلف القنوات المسيحية، محفوظة بأحدث واسرع التقنيات على سيرفرات خاصة مختصة بعرض الفيديوهات بأسرع وأفضل جودة.

نصلي ان تكون هذه الخطوة الجديدة مباركة ومجال جديد لضم خدمة جديدة تحت رعاية منتدى الكنيسة.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2011)

*دئماً فى الرياده 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا يا روك

شكرا ليك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أغسطس 2011)

اول مرة اشوف حاجة زي كدا في المنتديات المسيحية 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 

من نجاح الي نجاح يارب دايماً​


----------



## بايبل333 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*كنت أتمنى ذلك فى حياتى فى كموبيترى واضع لكل شىء فية فولدر وكل فولدر عايز مساحة ضخمة جدا ولكن هذا العمل جميل ومٌبدع الرب يبارك خدمة منتدى الكنيسة بس فى برنامج مٌهم يازعيم *

*الدليل*

*يقدمة المايسترو والاستاذ وحيد فى قناة الحياة ارجو الآتنساة فهو برنامج فى قمة الروعة والردود الاكاديمية العلمية الهائلة *


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2011)

سنحاول إضافته في الخطوة القادمة


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*

*ويعوضكم عن تعب محبتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 أغسطس 2011)

اضافة ممتازة ومميزة

مبروك علينا كلنا

ربنا يعوضك يا زعيم 
​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (24 أغسطس 2011)

جميييل جدااا
شكرا أيها الزعيم ..​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

في الغالب .. مش بحب اقول رائع و جميل و خطير .. و الكلام ده 

لكن لما الاقي شغل زي ده, مش عارف اقول ايه حقيقي صدقني ..

يا روك بيعجبني فيك إيمانك .. إيمانك باللي بتعمله .. و خدمتك للسيد القدوس .. و إيمانك به .. 

كمان ابن الملك .. و مولكا .. عاملين شغل فوق الجبار بسبعة كيلو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم .. و يزيدكم نعمة و بركة و سلام و محبة و آمان و طمأنينة .. في مخافته


----------



## ROWIS (25 أغسطس 2011)

في المستقبل باذن المسيح احنا اللي هانسجل علشان نرفعها بجوده اعلي من كدة


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2011)

ديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح يا روك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 أغسطس 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد ويا رب ديما فى تقدم للمنتدى 

ويعوض تعب محبتك زعيم ​


----------



## اليعازر (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*مبروك القسم الجديد 
و متقدمين دايما 
و من نجاح لنجاح​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*الرب يبارك فى خدمتك ..... فتُثمر ثلاثين وستين ومائة *


----------



## rafatalshamy (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكل من قام بهذا العمل الجميل الذى اضاف روعه للبرامج المسحيه وايضا لكل من ابدى رغبه فى هذا العمل الجميل وننتظر منكم المزيد من هذه الاعمال .
وكل عام وجميع بالمنتدى بالف خير وذلك بمناسبة عيد ملكتنا وامنا القديسه مريم .
اعاد الله على المنتدى والاعضاء والمشاهدين بالف خير


----------



## ابو لهب (26 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا يا روك  :999:

شكرا ليك  ابو لهب  :new8:


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 أغسطس 2011)

اضافة ممتازة ومميزة

مبروك علينا كلنا

ربنا يعوضك يا زعيم


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يباركك
وألف مبروك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

هايل هايل 
و دائما فى التقدم


----------



## ريمون سمير 888 (29 أغسطس 2011)

اشكركم جدا على هذا الجهد الجميل ودايما فى ازدياد ونمو وتقدم بنعمة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2011)

اضافة رائعة
 دائما منتدى الكنيسة فى تميز وريادة


----------



## fouad78 (30 أغسطس 2011)

خطوة في منتهى الروعة
أنا بعرف برنامج تعليمي رائع على قناة الملكوت
يشرح اللاهوت وله أيضاً مواضيع في اللاهوت الدفاعي
وهو برنامج أر سي سبرول
وأتمنى لكم التوفيق​


----------



## naomy (30 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا معاكم


----------



## dodo jojo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

القسم نشيط جدا وأكثر من رائع..شكرا لتعبكوا جدااااااااااا


----------



## MAAZIKA (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

​






مسلسلات مزيكا،المقطم يوتيوب،مسلسلات تركيه،رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد، الارض الطيبه ج4،لوعه قلب ،بو كريم ، فيلم شار ع الهرم ،فيلم تك تك بوم،سيلا ج 2،وادى الذئاب ج 5،نقوش متنوعه،ندى العمر ،سيلا،ايزل،الزهره البيضاء ،الحب والعقاب،الامال التى نحياها ،الارض الطيبه ج 3،احلام بريئه ،ما ذنبى انا ،


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جداا
مرسي ليك يا زعيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## as-alasuwte (20 نوفمبر 2011)

_
بجد مبروك عليا إنضمامى لمنتدى الكنيسة العربية

وربنا يبارككم جميعاً 

وللأمام دائماً يا زعيم_​


----------

